
Frontend Workflows with Grunt and Angular JS - by David Mosher - Dekku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fSAgFxjFSqY
======
davemo
The goal of this and repository [1] is to educate web developers on how to use
Grunt to craft their own workflows, and examine some higher level tools that
provide additional features that are helpful when creating rich-client web
applications.

By watching the screencast you will learn about:

* how to create your own frontend workflow using Grunt [2]

* how to create custom tasks with Grunt

* how to use Lineman [3], which utilizes Grunt, to create web applications that are portable between any backend.

* how to manually bootstrap the application we built in End-to-End with AngularJS [4] using angular.bootstrap

* how to effectively separate your code into many small pieces with singular responsibilities

[1] - [https://github.com/davemo/frontend-workflows-with-grunt-
and-...](https://github.com/davemo/frontend-workflows-with-grunt-and-
angularjs)

[2] - [http://www.gruntjs.com](http://www.gruntjs.com)

[3] - [http://www.linemanjs.com](http://www.linemanjs.com)

[4] - [https://github.com/davemo/end-to-end-with-
angularjs](https://github.com/davemo/end-to-end-with-angularjs)

